# Identifying Excelsior pre or post war



## mike53 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a Schwinn Excelsior bike. In the Schwinn catalogs two models come closest to what I think it is. In the 1946 catalog the B 507-1 looks like it (but mine has the headlight). In the 1940 catalog the BA97-05 looks good(except with a different chain guard) Sorry ,don't have the serial number. Nothing in the catalogs mention the name Excelsior. Hear are some pics. Any help?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 29, 2012)

*Post War....*

The rear forks or "Drop Outs" are 1946 and up.See link...http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1946_04.html


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Post war*

Looks like post war b6 model prolly late 40's


----------



## bikeboy1340 (May 1, 2012)

*PC Higgin nailed it*

Pc Higgin is absolutely correct.  Schwinn did not start manufacturing tab frames until '46.  Prior to '46 the frames are rear facing dropouts with adjusters. The rear fender braces would have bolted up directly to the hub as well as the rear rack.  The chain guard would of had mounting brackets that attached around the frame. As far as it being badged Excelsior, Schwinn manufactured bikes for many brands (Excelsior, Lincoln, Cadillac, Pioneer, LaSalle, BF Goodrich, etc.).  Forks are prewar, probably left over and used in early '46 change over to new frame style.  If you have the serial number, should be located on bottom bracket (bottom of crank housing), search "BunchOBikes" on web, they have a complete listing of serial numbers for Schwinn bikes back to mid '40's (when Schwinn factory caught fire and most documents were lost).  Good luck on your search, shouldn't be to hard to nail it down with all of the info available on this site and the web for Schwinns.


----------



## cyclebuster (May 1, 2012)

I have this exact same bike. 1946 Excelsior, with prewar truss fork. tapered kickstand. What wheels and hubs do you have?


----------



## Dave K (May 1, 2012)

They used that style fork until at least 1952


----------



## mike53 (May 1, 2012)

*Thanks everyone.A big help by all.*

@cyclebuster, what  do I look for as to what kind of wheels and hubs? I'm not up on some of the terms used here even though I was a Schwinn dealer brat. Can't tell you how many bikes I put together at Christmas time starting at age 9. The family left me the task of disposing of the bikes (Dad gone, mom in nursing home). Sold a working Whizzer (about 1950) to a museum a couple of years ago. Still have a drive shaft Pierce, Apple Krate, 1975 Paramount , a couple of other later Schwinns, frames, accessories, etc.  .Looking on Ebay it looks like a lot of stuff is posted and few bids made. Any help on selling these bikes and get a fair price for them? I live in the Atlanta area.


----------



## GenuineRides (May 3, 2012)

Post pictures here and offer them for sale, you will probably get plenty of offers which will establish a current market price.

GenuineRides


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2012)

mike53 said:


> @cyclebuster, what  do I look for as to what kind of wheels and hubs? I'm not up on some of the terms used here even though I was a Schwinn dealer brat. Can't tell you how many bikes I put together at Christmas time starting at age 9. The family left me the task of disposing of the bikes (Dad gone, mom in nursing home). Sold a working Whizzer (about 1950) to a museum a couple of years ago. Still have a drive shaft Pierce, Apple Krate, 1975 Paramount , a couple of other later Schwinns, frames, accessories, etc.  .Looking on Ebay it looks like a lot of stuff is posted and few bids made. Any help on selling these bikes and get a fair price for them? I live in the Atlanta area.




Dis is da place to peddle your metal....


----------

